# What are some good things to smoke and freeze for easy meals



## SmokingUPnorth (Mar 19, 2021)

My wife is due any day now with our 3rd (first son finally haha) and I’m looking for some ideas of stuff to smoke tomorrow that I can vacuum seal and freeze for some quick and easy meals after the little guy gets here. I have plenty of pulled pork and tomorrow planning on some ribs and maybe a pork loin. Any other recommendations or tips on freezing those to reheat for meals?


----------



## Gecko10 (Mar 19, 2021)

We do a lot of turkey. Remove the meat from the bones and freeze it.  Then we make turkey broth from the carcuss.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 19, 2021)

Pulled chicken, meatloaf, pork chops


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 19, 2021)

Pulled pork for sammich's, tacos and chili.
Meatballs for Italian dishes.
Smoked chicken or turkey with egg noodles and mashed potatoes.


----------



## daspyknows (Mar 19, 2021)

Pulled pork which you already have.  Can use it easily in many dishes.  Chicken legs or thighs.  Buy a case, brine, smoke and freeze.

and congrats in advance.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 19, 2021)

Thick slice some Baloney and smoke it , hard to beat it on a sandwich


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 19, 2021)

Congrats on your Son!  We vac seal Brisket (I add some Au Jus to the bag before I seal it, (thanks to ChefJimmy J's suggestion) Roast Beef, same way.  Pork loin did a few times but was dry, even with some juice .
Turkey too.


----------



## kruizer (Mar 19, 2021)

Just about anything you have an appetite for. Just sayin.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 19, 2021)

Congratulations on the boy!  Keep things simple - stay with beef, chicken, pork, even fish, have fun and rethink their use.   Of course, when in doubt find a web site -  101 Easy Freezer Meals for New Moms (thrivinghomeblog.com) BTW - You are going to be a proud father and post pictures of your meals and you new family member, right? 
Some Ideas: 

Baked pizza meatballs crescent rolls/frozen curly fires baked in a muffin pan,  
Pulled pork or chicken pizza (premade dough),  
Omelets with meat on the side or in the omelet,  
Pulled brisket/pork or chicken nachos, 
Smoked chicken salad, 
Brisket  goulash over pasta or rice, 
 Egg rolls with the meats.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 19, 2021)

Congrats
As was said meatloaf great warmed up also great sandwiches
Chicken for going in a tossed salad, pulled for sandwiches, makes great chicken and yellow rice
Chuck roast for pulled beef, tacos


----------



## shaneyb72 (Mar 19, 2021)

Honestly, I have yet to find something that doesn’t freeze well.  If I fire up the smoker, I fill the smoker!  I then vac pac it all and freeze it in 2-4 person portions.  I’ve done ribs, brisket, Turkey breast, chicken pieces, pork loin, pulled pork, stuffed peppers, fatties, etc...


----------



## bill1 (Mar 19, 2021)

chicken thighs (they wrap tightly and well with simple plastic wrap for freezing...they thaw well after months that way)  
bratwursts (makes a great sandwich--lots of variety possible too, esp with condiments)  

Congrats on the new arrival!


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 20, 2021)

Ditto on the above, and add double smoked spiral sliced ham to the list. I usually get a half-dozen vacpacks ...  some slices for sandwiches or plated with easy nuked sweet potato and steamed veggies; some diced for green eggs and ham, omelette, and casseroles; bone and pieces for ham and bean soup.
And Congrats!


----------



## phathead69 (Mar 21, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Pulled chicken, meatloaf, pork chops


chicken is wifes go to. brine then smoke pull and vac seal different portions for various uses.


----------

